# Coco's (fluffles) pregnancy countdown



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Our little Coco fluffles is due to have her litter on 6th Sept, it's her first, our first and we're all really excited (although I'm a bit nervous too).

Last week we could only really see her belly when she was lying on her side or her back but now we can see just how big she's getting when she's walking, sitting, waddling etc lol Poor little thing can't chase the boys anymore, can't jump up on settee to snuggle on the cushions and today she tried to put her paws up on me and couldn't quite make it so settled for wagging her tail and wriggling her bump in front of me 

Please excuse the diy grooming job


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

She is gorgeous!!!!

Good luck!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

hope everything goes well for Coco 

my Mum has a Lhasa he reminds me of your Benji


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Good luck 

Hope all goes well, cant wait to see pics of pups


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I was nervous but excited aswell when my chihuahua went into labour, I stayed with her the whole time, Had to call the vet at one point as labour was going on and on and on, but on his advice we waited and I had to help the two llittle ones into the world, I felt so proud of Teigan (mum) and myself for staying calm and helping her, she was a good mother too for the first time aswell. 
It is lovely watching them grown and changing all the time, Oh I feel puppy broody again now lolol
Hope it all goes well for you and your mummy to be dog. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Can't believe it's less than 2 weeks to go... where has the time gone ? 

All I seem to be doing today was feeling and watching her belly, they are really active in there and the movements are all over too, from very low down to right up under her ribs. There was one near her belly button that just couldn't get comfy lol, could see it doing little tumbles this way then that way and rolling around... fascinating 

She had a little bit of clear discharge earlier, is this normal ? I've looked in the book but couldn't find any reference to it


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> Can't believe it's less than 2 weeks to go... where has the time gone ?
> 
> All I seem to be doing today was feeling and watching her belly, they are really active in there and the movements are all over too, from very low down to right up under her ribs. There was one near her belly button that just couldn't get comfy lol, could see it doing little tumbles this way then that way and rolling around... fascinating
> 
> She had a little bit of clear discharge earlier, is this normal ? I've looked in the book but couldn't find any reference to it


Yeah the discharge is normal. storm has it too


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> Can't believe it's less than 2 weeks to go... where has the time gone ?
> 
> All I seem to be doing today was feeling and watching her belly, they are really active in there and the movements are all over too, from very low down to right up under her ribs. There was one near her belly button that just couldn't get comfy lol, could see it doing little tumbles this way then that way and rolling around... fascinating
> 
> She had a little bit of clear discharge earlier, is this normal ? I've looked in the book but couldn't find any reference to it


It's lovely watching your girls tummy move 

The discharge is completely normal, as long as it's clear. Keep the updates coming you have a gorgeous girl


----------



## thedoggyparlour (Feb 17, 2008)

she is really pretty good luck


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

thedoggyparlour said:


> she is really pretty good luck


thank you, I really dreaded cutting her hair back esp as it was to the floor and starting to look really nice but I couldn't bear to think of her being uncomfortable in her condition.

She's very clingy with us lately but I've also noticed that our boys are watching her closely, the sire to pups (Rusty) follows her around everywhere, he likes to lie right next to her wherever she is and even goes into her box for a sniff


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Aaaw Bet you was crying cutting her lovely hair short. What age is she??


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

clueless said:


> Aaaw Bet you was crying cutting her lovely hair short. What age is she??


She's 18 months and I was feeling really sad chopping off her lovely locks, you only have to look at the photo on my signature to see how stunning she was, I had a carrier bag full of hair afterwards. I can't wait for it to grow again cos she looks like a pup again


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Coco's been very quiet since last night, not bothering so much with the other dogs and is constantly by my side. Whilst I was preparing and cooking dinner last night she laid on the kitchen floor to be close to me all the time I was out there... almost 2 hours ! The other dogs were in and out non stop but she just wasn't interested in them. 

A couple of times she squeezed herself under the kitchen cupboards, something she's not since the day we had her. Our kitchen units have little legs and obviously there's a space underneath, so I've just been on the phone to carpenter to get this space blocked off by the weekend.

The activity in her belly seems to be pretty constant now too, have been able to not only feel the shape of the puppies but also see it too sometimes... fascinating stuff !! I love feeling and watching.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> Coco's been very quiet since last night, not bothering so much with the other dogs and is constantly by my side. Whilst I was preparing and cooking dinner last night she laid on the kitchen floor to be close to me all the time I was out there... almost 2 hours ! The other dogs were in and out non stop but she just wasn't interested in them.
> 
> A couple of times she squeezed herself under the kitchen cupboards, something she's not since the day we had her. Our kitchen units have little legs and obviously there's a space underneath, so I've just been on the phone to carpenter to get this space blocked off by the weekend.
> 
> The activity in her belly seems to be pretty constant now too, have been able to not only feel the shape of the puppies but also see it too sometimes... fascinating stuff !! I love feeling and watching.


Aww bless her

storm is always following me around

We have a huge cage under the stairs which is always open if they want to go in and Storm has been going in there just lately for some peace


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Coco's been very quiet and doens't like going out for pee's and poo's unless she can see me at the door. She's not bothering with the other dogs hardly at all.
While I was trimming her bits last night, I could help but notice that she's looking a little swollen, not much, but it's definately a bit bigger than it normally is


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Start getting everything ready! I am sure you already have a whelping box for her in a safe place where the males wont be able to bother her? Some bitches get extremely stressed when they have an audience, I've even seen one girl try to hold a pup in because one of the owners males got out and decided he was curious enough to watch. That pup suffocated and we couldn't revive. 

Start taking her temp now, 2-3 times per day, evenly spaced. You'll probably see a drop below 100F and it will stay there until the puppies are born. This temp drop usually means labour will begin within 24-48 hours. Mum will also start refusing any food or treats around 24 hours before pups start arriving!!

The JRT I recently helped whelp had her pups approximately 5 days early, so start expecting any day now!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Im glad she is doing well. 

Scary but exciting times ahead x


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> Coco's been very quiet and doens't like going out for pee's and poo's unless she can see me at the door. She's not bothering with the other dogs hardly at all.
> While I was trimming her bits last night, I could help but notice that she's looking a little swollen, not much, but it's definately a bit bigger than it normally is


All sounds like she is doing brill, Molly's bits were so swollen a day or two before I couldn't believe how big she had got 

Keep us all informed with the updates, it's been a while since a litter was born and we are getting excited for Coco :


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Oooooh I can't wait!! I love Lhasa's!!:001_wub::001_wub:

Hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

How exciting!!!!


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Well she's getting really huuuuge now and her belly is looking like it's fit to burst. I can't believe how quickly the hair is growing back after I cut it, she needs doing again and it was only done on the weekend hmy:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Aww bless her. She is big

Good luck xx


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

wow she is big, good luck.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Shes lovely x


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

My OH has just taken her temp and it's 37.4 c

Can anyone tell me what the temps are and will or should go down to


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> My OH has just taken her temp and it's 37.4 c
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the temps are and will or should go down to


Love the xmas countdown lol


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

As the time is getting closer I'm getting confused as to when her actual due date is :blushing: She was bred on 4th July the first time and again the day after, both times there was a tie, first time 10-15 mins and second time 35 mins. When I used that whelping calculator it gave me 6th Sept but when I count the days it's 4th Sept


----------



## DidBairn (Sep 2, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> As the time is getting closer I'm getting confused as to when her actual due date is :blushing: She was bred on 4th July the first time and again the day after, both times there was a tie, first time 10-15 mins and second time 35 mins. When I used that whelping calculator it gave me 6th Sept but when I count the days it's 4th Sept


I had the same problem when I used the Whelping Calculator, but in the end it all went to pot as my bitch came over a week early because she was so big. Good luck I am crossing my fingers for you


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Had a slight drop in her temp, my OH took it again about 15 mins ago and it was 37.1 c.

Another thing I noticed just now, I ran my hand along her back and I can feel her spine hmy: I can't feel any of the other bones like hips or shoulders, just her spine. I couldn't feel it last night so how or why can I feel it now ?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> Well she's getting really huuuuge now and her belly is looking like it's fit to burst. I can't believe how quickly the hair is growing back after I cut it, she needs doing again and it was only done on the weekend hmy:


bless her that big belly


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Latest temp check was 37.2 c

She's been in and out of her box, sniffing, nudging, lying down, moving around and coming back out. She seems to only be able to lie on her side now and follows me everywhere and will lie right by my feet... how I haven't stepped on her toes yet I don't know


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Restless night for both of us last night, she was in her box panting, scratching around, tearing the papers up and shifting from one position to the next. I was on settee beside her, think it was around 4am when she finally settled.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Aww bless her

Sounds like she is also getting ready to have her pups

Is she still eating?


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww bless her
> 
> Sounds like she is also getting ready to have her pups
> 
> Is she still eating?


She's not eating out of her bowl but has eaten a treat and drank a fair bit earlier. 
Let her out a few mins ago, she squatted for a pee 4 times and tried to do a poo but I didn't see anything coming out 

I've got her back in her box now, scratching and panting again.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> She's not eating out of her bowl but has eaten a treat and drank a fair bit earlier.
> Let her out a few mins ago, she squatted for a pee 4 times and tried to do a poo but I didn't see anything coming out
> 
> I've got her back in her box now, scratching and panting again.


Storm will only eat if i mix something in with it (human food) She is going to the loo loads more

I think she might be in labour so looks like you will have pups soon.

Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

ohh getting exciting for both of you, wonder who will be first, Coco or Storm.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

brackensmom said:


> ohh getting exciting for both of you, wonder who will be first, Coco or Storm.


By the sounds of it i would say Coco


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

We have the 'steam train' panting again, lots of digging in her box and her tail is down whereas it's usually curled over her back. 

The two boys are also very quiet now, they didn't even bark when the postman came... I think they know


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> We have the 'steam train' panting again, lots of digging in her box and her tail is down whereas it's usually curled over her back.
> 
> The two boys are also very quiet now, they didn't even bark when the postman came... I think they know


Looks like they are deffo on their way. Good luck and please keep us posted. I will tell Storm she is loosing the race lol


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Ooooooo! sound slike pups are on their way, best of luck to both you and mum to be, lets hope she gets it all done before it's time for bed, that way you only have to wake up to check on them once or twice instead of being up all night.

Hope it all goes well.

take care
Sarah


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

good luck to you and coco and puppies


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

In her box, I've got a waterproof bottom with newspaper on top, there is a blanket but she's put that into a ball in the middle and a cushion which she likes to lie on... should I tidy it up for her or just leave it ?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> In her box, I've got a waterproof bottom with newspaper on top, there is a blanket but she's put that into a ball in the middle and a cushion which she likes to lie on... should I tidy it up for her or just leave it ?


I would leave her. Shes putting it how she wants it


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok will leave her to carry on nudging stuff around in there then lol

I think I must be coming out in sympathy cos I'm looking around and am dying to have a clear up and get the hoover out but I daren't cos I don't want to disturb her or stress her out :blushing:


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

unless you think the blanket would be a danger to the new borns then would leave it in there and let her do as she pleases with in her box, no matter how you make she will just puyt it back to how she wasn't it. my bitches don't like having blankets in their whelping box just lots of paper that they can rip up to their hearts content.

How is she doing has she started the shivers or anything yet?

take care

Sarah


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I would be the same i think. I try to keep myself busy where im nervous


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

pommum said:


> unless you think the blanket would be a danger to the new borns then would leave it in there and let her do as she pleases with in her box, no matter how you make she will just puyt it back to how she wasn't it. my bitches don't like having blankets in their whelping box just lots of paper that they can rip up to their hearts content.
> 
> How is she doing has she started the shivers or anything yet?
> 
> ...


She's not shivering yet, I'm looking out for it (she's right beside me) still lots of panting, sometimes loud and fast (little steam train) and sometimes soft and slow. Just very restless, she's having a good go at these papers though, scratching and digging at them, then having a little tear with her teeth.

It's nice and quiet here for her, daughter in school, the boys out the kitchen with baby gate closed and OH out and about... but I hope he gets back soon


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> She's not shivering yet, I'm looking out for it (she's right beside me) still lots of panting, sometimes loud and fast (little steam train) and sometimes soft and slow. Just very restless, she's having a good go at these papers though, scratching and digging at them, then having a little tear with her teeth.
> 
> It's nice and quiet here for her, daughter in school, the boys out the kitchen with baby gate closed and OH out and about... but I hope he gets back soon


I woudlnt want to be on my own either


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

How is she doing???


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

lying down and panting, OH is back now but only for a few hours 

going by the book this could last for upto 48 hours hmy:


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Oooh good luck to Coco her puppies and you x


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Classyellie said:


> Oooh good luck to Coco her puppies and you x


Thank you


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> lying down and panting, OH is back now but only for a few hours
> 
> going by the book this could last for upto 48 hours hmy:


Yep can last a while lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

How is she now?


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Fast asleep but temp has gone down to 36.4 c

Sorry but I had to do it... house is now totally hoovered and dishes have all been washed


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> Fast asleep but temp has gone down to 36.4 c
> 
> Sorry but I had to do it... house is now totally hoovered and dishes have all been washed


While your waiting then do you want to go to mine and clean lol


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> While your waiting then do you want to go to mine and clean lol


errrrr  nope


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> Fast asleep but temp has gone down to 36.4 c
> 
> Sorry but I had to do it... house is now totally hoovered and dishes have all been washed


I know that no two bitches are the same but when my bitch went down to 36.4 she had first pup 3 hours later 

Good luck,hope all goes smoothly x


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> I know that no two bitches are the same but when my bitch went down to 36.4 she had first pup 3 hours later
> 
> Good luck,hope all goes smoothly x


Actually that would be perfect as my daughter will be home from school at 3.30 and she'd love to be able to see just a bit of it. All she's been doing the past couple of weeks is kissing Coco's little round belly


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> Actually that would be perfect as my daughter will be home from school at 3.30 and she'd love to be able to see just a bit of it. All she's been doing the past couple of weeks is kissing Coco's little round belly


Aww bless her

Thats soo sweet


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Right, nothing much happening, she's been out for poo and pees, so I'm going to grab an hour or so while everyone's here. 

Hope they remember to wake me if anything happens


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> Right, nothing much happening, she's been out for poo and pees, so I'm going to grab an hour or so while everyone's here.
> 
> Hope they remember to wake me if anything happens


How is she now??


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww how exciting, keep us posted, and hope the camera is all ready,


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

I think we're all going to be keeping a close eye on this thread!


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Normal temp is around 100 and i have always gone on when her temp drops to 98 and starts to gradually drop below 98 you have around 24 hours for whelping to begin.
sorry not got a converter, but this is the method i use hope this helps.
Oh and your girl is beautiful by the way.
Good Luck


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Well I've had my little nap and she's still there scratching and digging but no babies as yet  we could be in for a long night :blushing:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> Well I've had my little nap and she's still there scratching and digging but no babies as yet  we could be in for a long night :blushing:


Yes i think you have a long night ahead of you

Good luck xx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

i`m so excited for you i keep calling back for news, as this will be me in 30 days time.
Good luck !!! 

hope you got plenty of coffee in :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> Well I've had my little nap and she's still there scratching and digging but no babies as yet  we could be in for a long night :blushing:


OH good luck,cant wait to hear your news, im sooo excited for you, not long till its me.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Her belly feels really hard now and then and she's rolling about trying to get comfy. 

We're going to take the night watch in shifts so I'll be here til 2am for defo... with a bit of luck, I might be up straight thru


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

How exciting I'll keep checking back in as I'm 6 or 7 hours earlier than you guys...Jill


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

If tonight is the night then good luck to you and your girl and of course any little pupsters that arrive...best wishes.. xx Lots of coffee and some match sticks work a treat


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> If tonight is the night then good luck to you and your girl and of course any little pupsters that arrive...best wishes.. xx Lots of coffee and some match sticks work a treat


Am drinking a cold coffee now, the OH is having his 'sleep shift' on settee and snoring loudly, Coco is in her box panting and restless but a lot quieter than she was last night and today.

Think I'll have a slice of toast in a short while... bit of carb to keep me going


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Question ?
Do the pups slow their movements down just before they come out ?

The past few days it's been like a little disco in there, loads of movement all over and all at once but today it's not been so active. Can still feel them shifting about but not quite as much.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> Am drinking a cold coffee now, the OH is having his 'sleep shift' on settee and snoring loudly, Coco is in her box panting and restless but a lot quieter than she was last night and today.
> 
> Think I'll have a slice of toast in a short while... bit of carb to keep me going


hehee yes enjoy your toast... i cant stand listening to snoring drives me nuts lmfao..send him up stairs 

and yes the pupsters settle down lots before coming out...They have to make there way down


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

hmmm nice toast and cold coffee lol

Only another hour of his snoring to go before I wake him up


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

yummy lmfao..enjoy it... 
right i must go to bed now  sleep tight when its your turn and the best of luck if your little girl decides tonight is the night..
sweet dreams and best wishes..xxx


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you, have a good sleep... I'm soooo jealous lol


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

If your sleeping I hope you showed your oh how to use the forum? good luck jill


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

lol no, he doesn't do forums  but I am back and we have a water sac poking out... wooohooo, I'll be busy for a while so bear with me


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

it looks like there's 2 water sacs, a clear one and a darker one right behind it  is this right ?


----------



## Geordiegirl (Mar 14, 2009)

Been checking numerous times the past few days, Good luck and I hope all goes well.

Jeanette


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

it would seem that tired eyes are not the best to do an examination with :blushing: She has one water sac, the first bit was mucus and the dark bit after is the water sac... phewww


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi

Just got back on and looks like all systems go

Hows all now?


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

she's still got this water sac there, got a bit concerned so rang the vet but they've said to leave it and all will be fine. 
We're watching her closely but I have to do school run in 10 mins so OH will be on his own for 20 mins


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> she's still got this water sac there, got a bit concerned so rang the vet but they've said to leave it and all will be fine.
> We're watching her closely but I have to do school run in 10 mins so OH will be on his own for 20 mins


He will be poohing himself lol

Keep us updated if you can x


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

not much change really, water sac still there with something a little darker coming behind it, can only just about see it so don't know if it's a pup :blushing: she's not pushing yet... oh she just moved, brb


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> not much change really, water sac still there with something a little darker coming behind it, can only just about see it so don't know if it's a pup :blushing: she's not pushing yet... oh she just moved, brb


Looks like a long day for you, You must be shattered


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Looks like a long day for you, You must be shattered


I think I've gone beyond shattered now, 3 hours kip wednesday and a total of 5 last night and that was split into 2 shifts 

I'll have a sleep when they're all here safely and sucking on mum


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> I think I've gone beyond shattered now, 3 hours kip wednesday and a total of 5 last night and that was split into 2 shifts
> 
> I'll have a sleep when they're all here safely and sucking on mum


Yeah i would do the same


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

We have a little gold girl, Coco's not really interested, more scared than anything, we've tried to put pup on mum but she can't seem to latch on, what do i do ?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> We have a little gold girl, Coco's not really interested, more scared than anything, we've tried to put pup on mum but she can't seem to latch on, what do i do ?


It will be shock. Just keep the puppy warm and she will latch on soon x

Congrats


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

How she doing??


----------



## Chesben (Mar 4, 2009)

Good luck with it all!!!


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

puppy is very active and making lots of noises. Coco won't roll on her side but her milk still hasn't come down yet so nothing to suck on anyway  Keeping baby warm and very close watch.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> puppy is very active and making lots of noises. Coco won't roll on her side but her milk still hasn't come down yet so nothing to suck on anyway  Keeping baby warm and very close watch.


I think some dogs dont loose milk til after they have had pups.


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

awwww just noticed this thread how exciting new babies!! not all pups latch straight on hun will latch once others are out


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

still only one gorgeous little girl and she's now latched onto a boobie... don't know if she's actually getting anything though as the milk hasn't come down yet.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> still only one gorgeous little girl and she's now latched onto a boobie... don't know if she's actually getting anything though as the milk hasn't come down yet.


Im sure her sucking will help the milk come through


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

The pup suckling will bring the milk down. When Tegan had her first litter she didn't have any milk when the first pup was born. It soon came in when the pup started suckling..

Good luck with the rest of the pups


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Hows it all going?


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

very slowly, it's now 2 hours since this little one was born, she's not been pushing... ooh I think she may have one on the way... bloody hope so :blushing:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> very slowly, it's now 2 hours since this little one was born, she's not been pushing... ooh I think she may have one on the way... bloody hope so :blushing:


Im sure they will all come in time

Cant believe Coco had hers before Storm lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi there

dont worry too much its common for them to have breaks inbetween pups as they have to move down and get ready for the birth> Aslong as shes not pushing?distressed she should do fine - good luck with the labour and birth, enjoy the experience.


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Just so no one is worried, Coco has had 2 more pups, a girl & boy 

They are all doing brill x


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

hello..
The pups suckling will bring the milk down so dont worry there..sometimes its not fully in till its all over 
Yes its normal for pups to have a break inbetween..As long as she isnt pushing with no pup coming it is all normal..however if she still hasnt had a pup or showing signs of having a pup 3hours after first i would ring vets for advice..
congratulations and good luck with the rest 


Thank you Rach  xx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Congratulations Coco !!! and well done !!!:thumbup1::thumbup:


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

we have 4 lovely little babies so far, 2 girls followed by 2 boys. Pretty good weights too, 210g, 204g, 210g and 181g

The last little boy looks like he could be similar colour to his dad as he's very dark 

We still have work to do so will be back when I can hopefully with photos


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

Good luck with the rest and remaing pupsters if any!  xx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Aww 4 babies

Thats brill x


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Another little boy and a bit of a bruiser lol... 236g wow


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> Another little boy and a bit of a bruiser lol... 236g wow


Aww congrats xx


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations of your babies


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

congratulations! that's so exciting! well done Coco!


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS, well done Coco, hope all is well.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Congrats so happy everything is going well...Jill


----------



## Chesben (Mar 4, 2009)

Congratulations on the new additions!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Hows everything going??


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

we've had another little girl weighing 231g  the perfect litter, 3 of each... so chuffed. Mum and babies are doing well, having a rest and a snack now.
Here they are...


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

congratulations, they are gorgeous


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

all I can say is BEAUTIFUL....JILL


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Awwww congrats and well done Coco! They are beautiful bubas x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I never post during pregnancy questions etc because I know nothing about breeding - but I love reading all about it and adore seeing the puppy pictures.

Congratulations on your beautiful new puppies, 3 of each - perfect  

Hope mum is doing well


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Beautiful and perfect

Congrats to you all xx


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Aww they are so gorgeous, totally stunning  

Well done to Coco and of course you Jeanie; you were brill.

Love Rach ~x~


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I have to admit that it was my OH that did the dirty work, breaking sacs open, bringing them around and all I really did was wipe them down and cut the cords... oh and the admin of course


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Congratulations  they are gorgeous x


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Congratulations to Coco, you and your oh 

They are so gorgeous!


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

awwww congrats hun the puppies are beautiful well done coco!!:thumbup:


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Congratulations on a beautiful litter of apso's soooo cute.

Hope they are all doing well.

take care
Sarah


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Well done they look a lovely, even litter 
Congratulations Coco x


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

congrats to you all ,

look forward to seeing updates :yesnod:


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

hi,
they are all lovely, you and oh have done so well. hope mum is well xxx


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you all, especially Molly's Mum who helped a lot, really appreciate it, you're a star  xxxxx


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

Congratulations!!! so glad all went well and pups have arrived safely. Looking forward to watching them grow


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

awww how adorable congratulations!

well done for helping Rach! x


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Awww they are just GORGEOUS!!!!

Well done to Coco!!!


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Quick update on Coco and babies.

Coco was refusing a lot of the food we put in front of her so her milk wasn't coming down so much. She's now getting 5 meals a day plus titbits and is having wet puppy food, chicken, mince, rice pudding and whatever else we can get her to eat. The milk is now coming down and she's got rather large boobies all the way up. She's being brilliant with her little ones, not wanting to leave them for any length of time, she goes out for loo calls then darts back in to them, gives them all a good sniff and licking before organising them so she can lie down with them.

All babies are doing well, I was a bit concerned about the smallest baby as he lost a bit of weight on both of his first two weigh ins but today he has gained 8g back and is proving to be a real little fighter when he wants some milk, pushing past the bigger pups to get to his teat. They have quietened down quite a bit today too, only crying when mum goes to the loo. Friday and yesterday it sounded like a flock of seaguls had come to stay lol

I will have to take some more photos of them individually but here is one of the last baby born, a little girl who was the 2nd biggest of them all. I think she may turn out to be a nice reddy gold.


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

oh my how adorable , absolutly beautiful, well done 

now i can`t wait for lucy`s puppies


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Beautiful puppy there ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

oh how adorable, soo cute, so glad all is going well for you.


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Aww Jeanie the pup is totally gorgeous, such a cutie :001_wub::001_wub:

Sounds like Coco is being a smashing mum and you are all doing brill.

Lots of love
Rach ~x~


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww they are gorgeous x


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

I want my babies to hurry up now. Please let me be next lol 

They are so beautiful


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

So so lush!!!! Well done! xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

shazalhasa said:


> we've had another little girl weighing 231g  the perfect litter, 3 of each... so chuffed. Mum and babies are doing well, having a rest and a snack now.
> Here they are...


congratulations they are gorgeous, they look so much like my mothers chihuahua pups at the moment, same colour and dark stripe down their back


----------

